# Brooke debut



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Today Brooke went to her very first match show. That alone is a HUGE accomplishment for me as my last 4 Goldens all had their CDs by this age. The match was held where we train so it was familiar ground for her. And I did not enter Oriana as I wanted Brooke to be my only concern. So what do I do?? I offer to steward, so I take no time to warm her up before we go in. :doh: She was a little "UP" at first but once she settle she was quite good. I was real nervous for a match as the "judge" was our current instructor and I was worried about reverting back to my old ways. Once I settled down I was pretty good too. 
Luckily we had a second run thru so she was settled for that run and we had a different "judge". We had a LOT of praise for her attention and her cute prance when heeling. The best part was she was totally successful on both stays. We went home a HAPPY team!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good for you, it sounds like you had fun, and she did well! How old is she?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good for you!! Congratulations to you & Brooke! I'm not real sure what your 'old ways' may have been, but it sounds like you both did great!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> Good for you, it sounds like you had fun, and she did well! How old is she?


She is 13 months old.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I'm not real sure what your 'old ways' may have been, but it sounds like you both did great!



The fact my prior Goldens had CDs by 9 months says a lot about my being patient and willing to take my time in the past. :no:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great match!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow Hank I didnt realize she was a year old already. It seems like you just got her! Glad the match went well


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear the match went well! I can't believe she's already over a year old. Scary. Seems like you just got her!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO for Brooke and you. Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I can't believe she's getting so big!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats! I'm glad your match went well and you two came home happy. That is the most important thing.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Brooke! Sounds like a great day!


----------

